# Whole School Broadcast System



## Studio (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok this might be a bit lengthy.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 18, 2010)

It is streaming on demand or real time, how will the people with the 65 computers share the video are you linking to a projector or???

The simplest way is to record the video, encode it and upload it to a video streaming server, and have people connect and "play the video" 
you could even use youtube

Doing it live is a lot more complicated and probably not needed 

Sharyn


----------



## Studio (Feb 18, 2010)

Also I would want this to be as easy as click here and play, so anyone could start the VOD.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 18, 2010)

Your best bet might be to look at a system like

VOD Server | Video on Demand

it comes in levels depending on the number of simultaneous streams and basically is a a packaged solution


http://www.vbrick.com/documentation/VODServers/VOD-WM/v33/PDF_Files/VODWM_ReleaseNotes.pdf


Sharyn


----------

